# Thing/s that made the hair on your neck stand up while hunting



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was 16, my second year of deer hunting here in Mid Michigan. Was the last week end Saturday of the 15 day fire arm season. Went out in the morning and took a stand where several trails crossed in the woods, saw a bunch of does but I had no doe tag. Went in for dinner around noon, while having dinner it started snowing. The type of snow that is really wet and the flakes are as big as a dinner plate. Decided If I went out in the afternoon I should go way back in the woods to a big cedar swamp so I would have cover from the wet snow. I still hunt thru the woods to the cedar swamp then thru the swamp to a area where bigger trees are so big it is a bit clearer. As I was about to set down by a old pine stump I hear this really loud snort which sounded like it was just about on top of me. I seem to remember I about wet my pants. Scared me real bad as I had never heard a deer snort so close before. With not being able to see much more that 20 feet I was afraid there was another hunter on stand close by. I slid down by that old pine stump with it between me and where I thought the snort had came from. I stayed there till well after dark.



1991 I bought my UP deer camp. Spent a lot of free time there spring and summer 1992 then with a few hunting partners started spending 15 days during Michigan's fire arm deer season there. As time went the hunting partners passed away and stopped hunting due to poor health till there was just two of us left. In six years with 6 hunters nothing strange was reposted during the nightly story time.
Woke up one morning during the 1999 season to a really strong rain storm with thunder lighting and high winds. 
We made breakfast and a big pot of coffee. Did up all the dishes that needed to be done then sat down to playing cards and telling story's. About day break the wind died down some and by 8:00 the rain had stopped so we decide to head out to a blind. 
I decided to still hunt thru the hard woods and down into a cedar swamp where I had a nice brush blind I had built up over the years and cleared a few shooting lanes.
I get down into the swamp working my way along a narrow trail I had cut out. I had gone a couple hundred yards when I see a dark object moving back near my blind. I decide to just stand where I was at and am cussing my self for not coming in a different way. Soon I see the dark object is a bear not a dark coated buck I had seen in the area before. That bear is in no hurry stopping to sniff here and there and roll some dead falls. It is not changing directions and I felt was to late for me to move so snick the safety off on my Remington model 7 swamp rifle watching that bear. It gets about 25 feet away and stops and lifts it's leg and waters a tree WOW just like a male dog. Soon the angle took it pass me as I slowly turned to watch it. All of a sudden it let out a woof and took off away from me like a scalded cat. With relief I finally started shaking bad, worked to the blind and sat down for a bit to calm my self. I got out of there early for lunch, met my partner and told him about the bear. After lunch we walked down the road and saw in the remaining snow it had came out of the woods walked down the road about 50 feet crossed and went in the woods.
I asked around of people in the area if they had seen a bear there and none had. A few days later after a night time snow storm my partner discovered that bear had tracked him down the road and walked in the woods on his tracks. It had did a complete circle around his blind about 75 yards out then went off in to a island in the cranberry bog and laid down for a while.

We never saw that bear again after that season. A friend I had that lived in the area said no one has reported seeing a bear there ever. 


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that's funny no bear ever , a bit farther south from you in the islands they have had 2 bear in about 30 years , I figured they had to come from up your way and walk across a hard freeze up . but maybe they came from the west , the DNR would bring in a trap and relocate the bear off the island


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

What island? Bears are real good swimmers.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A guy in Brainerd just got knocked down by a sow with cubs. He was walking his dog when she ran into him. 

http://www.brainerddispatch.com/news/4030563-bear-cubs-charges-brainerd-man


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

And that makes the hair stand up on his neck while hunting?

 Al


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

During an early season squirrel hunt I was hunting on the point of mountain, the path was less than 2ft wide ledge, I crouched down watching the tree tops below for squirrel after 1/2 hour or so I started to get up and heard a telltale dry rattle right behind me.
I couldnt move left or right and defiantly not back so below was a group of pine trees I leaned forward and jumped, grabbing the tree and climbed down to the next flat . It took me about 45 minutes to circle back around to pickup my shotgun no evidence of the rattlesnake but almost 2 weeks later a logger killed a rattler on the same mountain that measured over 5 ft.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would have died. Don't like any kind of snake and having one rattling right next to me, I would have drowned in the crap.

 Al


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I was hunting deer ,state land, in a ground blind I had never hunted the area before. A pack of coyotes circled me for awhile. Yipping and carrying on, sounded very erie .


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

It was the fall of 1989 and I was in Northern Forest County Wisconsin bow hunting for Black Bear. I was in the ladder stand when a really bad storm moved in. Lightning was severe and seemed to be all around me. The scary part was hanging onto my precision metal bow. I felt like a lightning rod waiting to be used......it was worth the wait, as the storm cleared and a nice 300lb male came to the bait after the rain had stopped. When he raked the logs from the bait, exposing his rib cage, I gave him one from 9 paces away. Lucky for me a perfect shot in the heart and 40 yards away on the tracker string was my trophy. I've shot 4 other bear, but this was my only bow kill...praise the Lord!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...-brown-bear-grizzly-unplesant-experience.html


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Many years ago (before I could drive), I asked my uncle to wake me up and drop me off at the family farm just outside of town. Unfortunately, he was a very early riser which meant that I was sitting in my stand at about 4:30 AM. Something like 2 hours before dawn. After about an hour of sitting in the dark, I was kind of dozing when there is this God awful YOWL right behind me!! Forget the hair on my neck standing up, I don't think I had a hair ANYWHERE that wasn't standing up! 

When I finally got some semblance of control over my nerves (and bodily functions), I looked around to see what kind of creature out of Hades was about to kill me. There on the ground right behind my tree stand was the big Maine **** tomcat belonging to the lady who lived just down the road. It took a lot of restraint to resist the temptation to shoot him.


----------

